# The Sweet Midget Pickle Fork Shooter From Pawpawsailor



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Visit Pawpawsailors Channel to see all the unique forks he has.*
*Many thank's for sending me one of your custom forks.*

*



*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well that is quite a nice addition to your collection of pickle forks, Darrell. Shootin' is amazing as always.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i have one myself, and of course its the shooter lol not the fork! darn it D.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*These are expertly carved highly functional efficient little pocket shooters. I love mine. *


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

as soon as i get mine dialed in i will show mine too. of course i wont embarrass myself and try to follow you with a vid!


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

I just purchased 1 myself in Saturday. Can't wait for mine to come in.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you DGUI for giving my little fork such a great review. Your video has already brought a lot of interest to the Sweet Midget PFS. Belatedly, thank you for your great idea tat sparked the whole concept.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

What was Dgui's idea?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sofreto said:


> What was Dgui's idea?


his







PFS


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Duh!!!!


----------



## batangx (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday. It's sweet!!!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm very happy with mine as well, it's been the only slingshot I've shot since I received it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Oh how sweet it is!*


----------

